# hcg levels... rising too fast?



## reneny1

I don't know about this. I read somewhere that the levels in the first few weeks are supposed to double every 48-72 hours. Mine are doubling every 36 hours. On Friday they were at 272 and on Tuesday (4 days later) my hcg was at 1783. Does that seem too fast?

I know I shouldn't be putting too much into these things. My extreme fear is that I will leave for a 2 1/2 week vacation overseas and have a medical emergency like an ectopic or something. I don't want to be hospitalized in a foreign country. I don't want to ruin everyone else's trip.

I am paranoid about every single feeling I have below my neck. I constantly have cramps but they are more like gas cramps. I probably overanalyze every little pain on either side of my pelvic region. I am only 5 weeks so I don't think even if it was ectopic that I would feel any real pain yet.

*sigh*

I know, I know, I need to quit worrying and just relax... it's just so hard. I feel like I am the only one worried about me! My doc seems very non-chalant. Her asistant/midwife is even worse. I do plan to change docs upon my return stateside but since I just test BFP last Friday I figured I needed to go to my regular gyn to get checked out quickly.

I'm talking too much. Sorry. Just worried and pregnant. :lol:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I don't really know I'm afraid and I have no clue what my levels are. When are you leaving for your trip? My DH is a paramedic and he said they were taught most ectopics start showing symptoms around 6 weeks.

I've had lots of odd little twinges so far and I think you generally just panic!

Try and relax, I'm sure everything is fine and enjoy your trip! :hugs:


----------



## mafiamom

i am sure you are fine!!! your doc would have said something if it were a bad thing. believe me, you would be worrying a LOT more if they werent rising quickly :) (could be twins, too LOL)

are they going to test you again?


----------



## skye2010

HCG levels rising too quickly can be a sign of multiples. Congratulations hon, you might be having twins :)


----------



## seoj

I know it's easier said than done... but try not to worry hun and just enjoy your vacation. Doesn't sound like anything to be concerned about and doctor would certainly tell you if they were at all concerned. 

Like above... maybe there is more than one in there? OR- could just be your body is processing it all quicker than some... it can vary SO much per woman. Mine more than doubled in less than 48hrs as well... and they took that as a good sign ;) 

I'm sure all is just fabulous hun! :hugs:


----------

